# String in Int und umgekehrt umwandeln



## warcraft9105 (18. April 2008)

Moin moin!
Habe eine TextBox aus der ich einen String ziehe: String^ name = textBox1->Text;
Nun meine Frage: Wie kann ich diesen String in INT umwandeln sodass ich mit dem Wert Berechnungen machen kann? Und anschließend wieder zurück in String umwandeln sodass ich den Wert wieder in die textBox einlesen kann

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MCoder (18. April 2008)

Ein kurzes Beispiel:

```
String ^str = "100";
    
int nValue = Convert::ToInt32(str);
nValue += 100;
    
str = nValue.ToString();
```
Gruß
MCoder


----------



## shutdown (18. April 2008)

Oder für die C-Nostalgiker 
Die Funktionen itoa() und atoi()


----------



## warcraft9105 (18. April 2008)

Habe jetzt die Functionen Int32:arse(String) und Intname.toString(); verwendet! Ist das egal ob ich die hernehme oder eine von euch


----------



## MCoder (18. April 2008)

warcraft9105 hat gesagt.:


> Ist das egal ob ich die hernehme oder eine von euch


Es gibt oft immer mehrere Möglichkeiten zum Ziel. Du wirst ja sicher schon festgestellt haben, dass die von dir verwendeten Funktionen das gewünschte Ergebnis liefern, also kannst du natürlich auch die benutzen.

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## garrados (11. November 2008)

Hi,
bin grade dabei ne Funktion zu schrieben um Dateien einzulesen und muss dabei auch strings in int bzw double umwandeln ... habe mal das von MCoder benutzt:

```
y = y + Convert::ToInt32(zeile[j]);
```


Kompiler sagt mir: `Convert' has not been declared
muss ich ne Headerdatei einbinden um die Klasse Convert zu bekommen oder muss man das selbst schreiben? (ich hatte bisher nicht viel mit C++ am Hut)
Habe grade bei Google gesucht aber ausser diesem thread hier nichts vernünftiges dazu gefunden.
danke im vorraus für antworten


----------



## 3Cyb3r (11. November 2008)

Muhaha XDn ROFLMAO XD


----------



## 3Cyb3r (11. November 2008)

http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cstdlib/atoi.html
sehr schöne Seite. Ach und egal wie man sucht man findet dazu massig bei google.(auch zu oop falls man wisen möchte was mcoder meinte).


----------



## deepthroat (11. November 2008)

garrados hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> bin grade dabei ne Funktion zu schrieben um Dateien einzulesen und muss dabei auch strings in int bzw double umwandeln ... habe mal das von MCoder benutzt:
> 
> ```
> ...


Nein. Der Code von MCoder war kein reines C++ sondern C++/CLI von Microsoft. Das ist eine Sprache für die .NET Plattform und deshalb konnte dort die Convert Klasse verwendet werden.

In C++ nimmt man überlicherweise die IOStreams:

```
#include <sstream>

std::istringstream convert("1234");

int i;

if (convert >> i) {
  y += i;
}
```
Gruß


----------



## garrados (11. November 2008)

@3Cyb3r wie passend das grade jemand mit dieser signatur schreibt das man massig findet 

danke mir ist geholfen!


----------



## 3Cyb3r (11. November 2008)

joa XD Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall


----------

